# Schwinn Lightweight Forks



## Schwinny (Apr 29, 2021)

Ive been playing musical forks lately. I didn't realize how many Schwinn Lightweight forks I had until I started looking for a particular one. When I had 8 lying out I realized I didn't have the one I was looking for anymore and I started looking at the others. Then I remembered a pic I found long ago of a page in a Schwinn book that showed their TOTL forks for that period but there are many more.
Has anyone started a comprehensive Schwinn fork thread? 
I think I know what bikes the ones I have came off of, all but one. I'd like to know what bike it came off of also but its an oldie.
From what Ive seen The Ashtabula forks came in two blade shapes and two lengths for 26" and 27" bikes starting in 56'? I dont know.
Maybe folks could dig out forks and take pics of forks on bikes till we have a comprehensive pictorial of Schwinn forks. (26"-27"-28")
Was there a special fork for larger wheel track racers?
When did they start using French and Japanese forks? others?
Heres the pic of a Schwinn Parts books showing four types of early forks. I have two early ones and neither are one of these.




As far as early forks go, I have locking fork I thought was from the early 50's but now Ive seen a 54' traveler that has a locking fork that is different from mine. On mine the caliper pivot bolt is a stud screwed into the fork. The hole doesn't go through because the lock is in the way. On this 54', the pivot bolt goes through and the fender is hanging on it but it still has a lock. I'd like to see that one close up. This 54' also has the early Weinmann alum. Calipers.






Heres mine with no hole in the rear. Also came with the metal Schwinn Caliper.
I will take more pics and post them.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2021)

I believe you have the same as the Superior Tourist version but it doesn't have the fender stay tab attached to the legs.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 29, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I believe you have the same as the Superior Tourist version but it doesn't have the fender stay tab attached to the legs.



I'd like to think so, but I think its a little heavy to be Chro-mo. I have also seen a world Varsity with a black locking fork like mine but I didn't get a clear look. Im going to weigh them tomorrow and take a couple pics. Ive got another old one with fender brace braze-ons. Mine also have stiffening crimps on the inner legs. It doesn't depict that in the pics above on any of those forks. But  I Dunno....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2021)

I should have said same design/form as the Superior.


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for commencing this thread - a most excellent idea!    

one Schwinn fork date have long wondered about is the beginning of the Tange produced forks as seen on models such as Suburban and Continental by the late 1960's.


-----


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 30, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for commencing this thread - a most excellent idea!
> 
> ...



Yes, Id like to know more about those early versions. Im pretty sure that once the Japanese bikes were introduced into the Schwinn line, their better lightweight forks switched to Tange. If going by the crowns, (you would know way more about this than me) It looks like a Tange fork on the late 60's Super Sports. But it couldn't have been in the first few years, so what about those?
Going through forks I ran into two that I don't know anything about and I'll bet you could sort them out in a few minutes. You always seem to come up with the parts and source info on the parts themselves. I'll post them sometime later in the general lightweight thread. Im going to use one soon and the other needs a new home.
I'll get to the Schwinn fork stuff later today sometime.


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2021)

-----

clarification -

me question solely anent the Chicago manufactured models which employed a fork contract supplied by Tange

---

asian produced Schwinn badged bicycles such as those from Panasonic and Giant -

usually these makers did not produce their own forks for the run-of-the-mill production model cycles

it is more economic for them to source the forks from fork producer specialists such as Akisu, Lung, Nissan & Tange

only the very top model Asian produced models are likely to have their forks constructed by the nominal manufacturer of the bicycle

-----


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes, the forks were Tange on most I've seen but the Frames were Panasonic etc. Even the Paramount used one. I have a Tange on my old Schwinn in Place of the original cast iron Ashtabula fork and it is a completely different riding bike. They are really nice forks. And about a 3rd of the weight of a similar sized Ashtabula fork.
We could start with that one I guess.
I got this fork from a Former Schwinn Dealer in Ocala Florida. It was NOS, chromed 3/4 up the legs and the steering head  tube was 12" long. It is marked TANGE only. It measures 14.5" from axe centerline to bottom of fork head. By the measurements and how the wheels tires fit, I would say this was originally for a bike with 700c wheels. Since this one didn't come on a bike Id like to know the measurement of one on a bike with 27" tires. These are 700x35's that are 27.25 tall and have 3/4" between the tire and the bottom of the fork crown.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 30, 2021)

Then the two older ones I have.
The black one is, Im pretty sure, from a 52-3 World Varsity. I really appreciate the hand painted Darts and pin striping these old bikes got. The black one looks hand painted but the blue one looks like it might have been stenciled. Either way, hand done. By the striping on the blue one I think pre-post war time frame. It has washer recesses in the tips or the axle washers whereas the black one doesn't. The ends are really different and the blue one has one short stiffening crimp on the inside of the legs up high and the black one has stiffening crimps from the top to the bend on the legs. Both weigh about the same. I just found out the battery is dead in my little digi-scale so I can't get the weights right now but both weigh pretty close to the same with the older blue one being lighter.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Apr 30, 2021)

I have never see a Tange fork on a Paramount, unless you mean the Later "Series" Asian built versions.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 30, 2021)

Vicious Cycle said:


> I have never see a Tange fork on a Paramount, unless you mean the Later "Series" Asian built versions.



It was a year ago I went to a bike get-together here in town and there was a late 70's Paramount there for sale. I looked it over pretty good and I thought the fork looked like the Tange one above.
Of course that's what the thread here is about. That could have been a replacement or I could have been mistaken.
Personally I dont need a bike that finely crafted. But I will juggle those parts when they come up.
What about those 76-78 last generation Filet brazed models? I Think the Sierra and Superior and Sport Limited were using the Tange. MMMmmmmm.... sport limited.....
And the Super Sports. But was the Suburban using a Tange?
What forks were used over time since Schwinn stopped making their own?


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 1, 2021)

Interesting thread, and something I've never looked into.
Looking forward to more responses and learning more about this.


----------



## Lightweightbikes (May 3, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Ive been playing musical forks lately. I didn't realize how many Schwinn Lightweight forks I had until I started looking for a particular one. When I had 8 lying out I realized I didn't have the one I was looking for anymore and I started looking at the others. Then I remembered a pic I found long ago of a page in a Schwinn book that showed their TOTL forks for that period but there are many more.
> Has anyone started a comprehensive Schwinn fork thread?
> I think I know what bikes the ones I have came off of, all but one. I'd like to know what bike it came off of also but its an oldie.
> From what Ive seen The Ashtabula forks came in two blade shapes and two lengths for 26" and 27" bikes starting in 56'? I dont know.
> ...



Very interesting I have a 54 continental I'm looking a few parts I have one pedal that I need the right-side shaft only that side but if I can get the pair even better



Let me know if you have parts for this pedal and the caliper brakes for the same year schwinn stamp


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 3, 2021)

Trying to pin down all the variations would be difficult. A pre-war New World might have a tubular fork that had a flat-ish plain shoulders at the crown. They have a kind of primitive look to them. The post-war New World often will have the torpedo shoulder fork in plain steel with no tabs drawing in shape on the design of the older Superior fork. But then some New Worlds show up with actual torpedo shoulder Superior forks as an upgrade. The Continental borrows the design in its own scheme and material. The post-war Superior, used the torpedo shoulder as well. Finally, the basic base level bikes converted to the flat Ashtabula fork.

And then the forks seem to behave differently when subjected to damage/abuse. The torpedo shoulder ones love to bend down about halfway along each blade, and sometimes they'll twist along the vertical axis if they suffer damage. The pre-war plain shoulder forks love to bend up high near the shoulders if they get a front end hit. The Ashtabula forks have more lateral flex compared to a conventional fork.  Within reason, you can fix them using the fork jig and the frame/fork arm. The tubular types are preferable over the Ashtabula because of the side-to-side flex with the Ashtabula.

The torpedo shoulder forks are very attractive and streamlined, but also somewhat fragile and spindly compared to something like a Raleigh or Rudge English fork.


----------



## Schwinny (May 3, 2021)

Lightweightbikes said:


> Very interesting I have a 54 continental I'm looking a few parts I have one pedal that I need the right-side shaft only that side but if I can get the pair even betterView attachment 1404095
> Let me know if you have parts for this pedal and the caliper brakes for the same year schwinn stamp



Ive seen those before but I don't have any parts for them. But I really want a pair of those.
Thanks for putting that bug in my bonnet.... Ugh.
Now that they are in the bank, they'll turn up eventually.
If I get more than I need, I'll contact you.


----------



## Lightweightbikes (May 3, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Ive seen those before but I don't have any parts for them. But I really want a pair of those.
> Thanks for putting that bug in my bonnet.... Ugh.
> Now that they are in the bank, they'll turn up eventually.
> If I get more than I need, I'll contact you.



Okay let me know well I need the 1950 calllipers to finish my project it was another pair of those pedals on ebay the other day but a little differentsame style shaft but those no butterfly look more European schwinn style for the 50's but they were sold for 480.00 I do not know how those reach that price I never seen those before... ...


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2021)

Those lightweight pedals are really nice, but they're hard to find in complete and good condition today. The guys who have the old Continentals, Superiors, Paramounts, etc. tend to like and collect those pedals and pay the big bucks for them. On my 1947 Continental, I just used Torrington #10 pedals. I eventually sold it back to the prior owner. On my 1947 New World, I have the Schwinn label copy of the #10.


----------



## Lightweightbikes (May 5, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> I need the 1950 caliper brakes  good condition Ive seen those before but I don't have any parts for them. But I really want a pair of those.
> Thanks for putting that bug in my bonnet.... Ugh.
> Now that they are in the bank, they'll turn up eventually.
> If I get more than I need, I'll contact you.



Okay let me know well I need the 1950 calllipers to finish my project it was another pair of those pedals on ebay the other day but a little differentsame style shaft but those no butterfly look more European schwinn style for the 50's but they were sold for 480.00 I do not know how those reach that price I never seen those before ...


SirMike1983 said:


> Trying to pin down all the variations would be difficult. A pre-war New World might have a tubular fork that had a flat-ish plain shoulders at the crown. They have a kind of primitive look to them. The post-war New World often will have the torpedo shoulder fork in plain steel with no tabs drawing in shape on the design of the older Superior fork. But then some New Worlds show up with actual torpedo shoulder Superior forks as an upgrade. The Continental borrows the design in its own scheme and material. The post-war Superior, used the torpedo shoulder as well. Finally, the basic base level bikes converted to the flat Ashtabula fork.
> 
> And then the forks seem to behave differently when subjected to damage/abuse. The torpedo shoulder ones love to bend down about halfway along each blade, and sometimes they'll twist along the vertical axis if they suffer damage. The pre-war plain shoulder forks love to bend up high near the shoulders if they get a front end hit. The Ashtabula forks have more lateral flex compared to a conventional fork.  Within reason, you can fix them using the fork jig and the frame/fork arm. The tubular types are preferable over the Ashtabula because of the side-to-side flex with the Ashtabula.
> 
> The torpedo shoulder forks are very attractive and streamlined, but also somewhat fragile and spindly compared to something like a Raleigh or Rudge English fork.



The fork on the schwinn wor


SirMike1983 said:


> Trying to pin down all the variations would be difficult. A pre-war New World might have a tubular fork that had a flat-ish plain shoulders at the crown. They have a kind of primitive look to them. The post-war New World often will have the torpedo shoulder fork in plain steel with no tabs drawing in shape on the design of the older Superior fork. But then some New Worlds show up with actual torpedo shoulder Superior forks as an upgrade. The Continental borrows the design in its own scheme and material. The post-war Superior, used the torpedo shoulder as well. Finally, the basic base level bikes converted to the flat Ashtabula fork.
> 
> And then the forks seem to behave differently when subjected to damage/abuse. The torpedo shoulder ones love to bend down about halfway along each blade, and sometimes they'll twist along the vertical axis if they suffer damage. The pre-war plain shoulder forks love to bend up high near the shoulders if they get a front end hit. The Ashtabula forks have more lateral flex compared to a conventional fork.  Within reason, you can fix them using the fork jig and the frame/fork arm. The tubular types are preferable over the Ashtabula because of the side-to-side flex with the Ashtabula.
> 
> The torpedo shoulder forks are very attractive and streamlined, but also somewhat fragile and spindly compared to something like a Raleigh or Rudge English fork.



Hi the schwinn world the fork is a little different to the continental and superior touring bikes ones of the main changes is the front caliper with locking fork and with out locking also can be replace by a front drumbrake or the brakes they are adjust to the each leg of the fork


----------



## Lightweightbikes (May 11, 2021)

Lightweightbikes said:


> Very interesting I have a 54 continental I'm looking a few parts I have one pedal that I need the right-side shaft only that side but if I can get the pair even betterView attachment 1404095
> Let me know if you have parts for this pedal and the caliper brakes for the same year schwinn stamp






Lightweightbikes said:


> Very interesting I have a 54 continental I'm looking a few parts I have one pedal that I need the right-side shaft only that side but if I can get the pair even betterView attachment 1404095
> Let me know if you have parts for this pedal and the caliper brakes for the same year schwinn stamp


----------



## Lightweightbikes (May 11, 2021)

Lightweightbikes said:


> View attachment 1409873
> 
> View attachment 1409874
> 
> View attachment 1409876



I made this look like  a new model but a crank leg look like a 60's bike but it is a 50's  model


----------



## Schwinny (May 11, 2021)

Lightweightbikes said:


> I made this look like  a new model but a crank leg look like a 60's bike but it is a 50's  model



Im going to ask that you start your own thread for your bike and no longer discuss it on this thread.
This thread is about Schwinn Lightweight bike forks, not looking for Conti everything.
Thanks.


----------



## Lightweightbikes (May 11, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Im going to ask that you start your own thread for your bike and no longer discuss it on this thread.
> This thread is about Schwinn Lightweight bike forks, not looking for Conti everything.
> Thanks.



Okay and sorry my apologies won't happen again thank you


----------

